# Cheap but good



## Glock Master (Dec 29, 2008)

I am building my hunting wardrobe and I am trying to decide on which brand of boots and coat to buy. I am trying to keep spending to a minimum. The coat and boots both need to be waterproof and warm. The boots need to be tall and not leather. The coat needs to be quiet and warm. Any suggestions?

                                                                                 Thanks,
                                                                                  Hunter


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 30, 2008)

Once in a while WalMart puts hunting boots on closeout.  Last year mossy oak Herman Survivors (waterproof) were on closeout for $10 per pair.  You wont beat that unless someone gives you a pair.
-SG


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Dec 30, 2008)

Muck boots. not exactly cheap but a great boot, very warm and waterproof... also extremely comfortable. Look em up on ebay.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 30, 2008)

I love my LaCrosse Alpha Burly(sp) boots


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 30, 2008)

Confederate_Jay said:


> Muck boots. not exactly cheap but a great boot, very warm and waterproof... also extremely comfortable. Look em up on ebay.



I bought a pair of Muck Wetlanders last week and already love them.  Warm, waterproof, lightweight, and very comfortable.  $100.

I don't know what you consider cheap, but for quiet and warmth its hard to beat Berber Fleece.  http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## Trizey (Dec 30, 2008)

I would suggest a pair of Muck Boots (Woody Max) and a wool coat and wool pants.  You can layer beneath these things for additional warmth.


----------



## brkbowma (Dec 31, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I love my LaCrosse Alpha Burly(sp) boots



x2 Also Cabelas clothes cannot be beat, watch for sales online and on ebay for deals.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Wally World has all their huntin stuff on sale now..Better hurry
as the stuff is flying off the shelves..Had a good zip out liner
waterproof camo coat for $40.00...$80.00 before Xmas

Sportsmans guide is another place to look for after season sales..


----------



## RJY66 (Jan 5, 2009)

Go to sportsmans guide and search the military surplus stuff if you really want to save money on hunting clothes and get some real value for your dollar, particularly if you want wool.


----------



## vol man (Jan 5, 2009)

don't cheap out on the boots.  bass pro's redhead brand are good but inexpensive.  you can get a good pair with gortex and 600 grams of thinsulate for $60-80.

cold wet feet have been the end of many a hunting trip.  don't cheap out on the boots!


----------



## fivesolas (Jan 6, 2009)

I use Bates desert military boots. Very warm, waterproof/resistant, and sturdy.


----------



## BoneHunter77 (Jan 6, 2009)

I recently purchased some pac style boots made by Kamik. I wasn't familiar with the brand but they are positively warm, cheap, and comfy. The bottom portion is rubber and the top portion is leather but that shouldn't be a deal breaker for you. I ordered them for $45.00 from Sports Authority I believe it was.


----------

